# How old were your parents when they had you?



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm the youngest in my family, and my brothers and I have a 7 year age gap.. So my dad was 44 when I was born, and my mother was 32. Alot of my friends have commented on my parents, being way older when compared to theirs. So that got me curious, how old were your parents when they had you?


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

They were both 36


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mom- 32.
Dad- 33.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Mom 23, Dad 25.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dad -39
Mom -38


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My dad was 21, mom was 25.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

ImWeird said:


> My dad was 21, mom was 25.


Good to see Men can be younger in a relationship!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dad was 28, mom was nearly 30.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dad - 34
Mom - 36

Ultrashy always wins at this game.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Dad was 33, mom was 32.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Dad 28, Mom 32


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Shoot, looking at everyones parents in their late 30's, growing up I thought it was normal Parents having kids in their 20's, didn't realize it was so uncommon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Should make this a poll.

23 mum, 25 dad.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mom - 26
Dad - 35


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm horrible at keeping track of people's ages but my mom went to college right after highschool and was taking care of my sister who is 3 1/2 years younger while still finishing a 4 year teaching degree so 18 at the latest. Possibly 17. There's almost as much difference between me and my youngest sister as there is between me and my mom. Our grandma pretty much raised us and had a home business until she passed away when I was 12.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought it was common for parents to have kids in their 20s aswell.. Guess I was wrong x)

And I was thinking of making a poll, but some parents have major age gaps.. And if the poll options were 20-25, 26-30 etc.. That wouldn't be applying to both parents =P


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mom 27
piece of sh*t dad 35


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Mom - 28 
Dad - 38


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Mom 19
Dad 28 

Ya I know that's weird.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

22/20


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Mom - 35
Dad - 46

Disgusting. They just never should've had me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dad 29yr ~3mos, Mom 27yr ~6mos :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dad:46
Mom:45 but was turning 46 that December


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mum - 28 
Dad - 35


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Both 29. I was born in September, and my dad's birthday is in November, and my mom's in December, so they both turned 30 a month or two after I was born.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

29 & 22


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

19 and early 30s


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dad - 40
Mum - 32


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

The thought of this horrifies me. So i'll love in blissful ignorance. 

Old, anyhow. Mother late 30's dad mid 40's.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mum 29
Dad 28


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

both parents 28


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

They were so old that when she got pregnant again after she had me it had to be terminated due to serious risk of complications.

I wish it had been the pregnancy with me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm almost certain of this...

Mom: 18
Dad: 20


----------



## Fields of Gold (Jun 3, 2011)

My mom was 16, dad was 21.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Mom: 28
Dad: 33


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Both of my parents were 35 but my mom's birthday was 6 days away.


----------



## btryan (Jun 3, 2011)

Late 30s


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

mom was 32 and dad was 36/37. My mom had a difficult birth (unplanned c-section), infact, she says she almost died! During arguments she always brings this up saying 'I endured 48 hrs in labour for a worthless piece of **** like you!"


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Elizabeth419 said:


> Dad 28, Mom 32


I second this.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Mom - 24
Dad - 25


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

27 and 28 when they had me, though they were 20 and 21 when they first started reproducing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad 20, Mom 15


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

dad 44, mom 32 - one of my sisters is five years younger than me though.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Dad was 37, mom was...32, I guess? Not sure. They tried to have me sooner, but my mom had fertility issues, apparently.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Mum - 20
Dad - 39


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

dad-26
mom-25


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My mom was 32. Have no idea how old my dad was.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

They were both 31.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Both about 35.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

dad 28
mom 27

my dad's parents where, grandpa 56 and grandma 33 when he was born. My grandpa was born in 1895 my dad 1951 and I in 1979.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my mom was 15 or 16, very disgusting


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Both around 37.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mom was 26. Dad had just turned 27. Which is exactly the same age I am now. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

RUFB2327 said:


> Mom 27
> piece of sh*t dad 35


*I'll second the piece of sh*t dad part!*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

My mom was 23. 
I don't know my dad but I think he was a couple years older.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

around 25 I think.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Dad:46
> Mom:45 but was turning 46 that December


Winner :clap

Mom: 23 (holy crap. also they were married in '86 a few weeks before she turned 23. just realized that. i can't even imagine rushing through life like that. :sus)

dad: 27...supposedly born 01/01/1960, so i've always thought his DOB was suspect :lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think my mom was 37 or 38 and my Dad 39 or 40 (I am not sure about the years of my parents' births).


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

Both were 33.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

My mom was 34 and my dad was 30.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know, I was adopted.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

mom 16, father 18


----------



## Dumbfounded1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's see, pop was 42 and mama was 38. I've been around the sun 21 times now, and they are tired and old. My brothers are 34, 32, and 30, then me at 21. They all grew up together, there was a diferent family before I arrived, so naturally there's always been a feeling of being left out. Looking in from the outside....it's definately one of many factors that have detracted from the quality of my 'life'. I'm resentful of simply being alive....


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

My mother was 34 and my father was 35.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

mom - 34
dad - 25

yup mom's a total cougar!


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

dad-29
mom-28


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mom: 38
Dad: 34


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

When they were 34.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Mom: 26
Dad: 31


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mum 22
Dad ?

Trooper


----------



## fp2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mom: 35
Dad: 43


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Mum was 26 and dad was 39. 

I really, really don't want to wait til 30+ to have kids, because I wouldn't want to miss out on their adult life/that of grandkids. It makes me want to start a family before 30 so my parents, especially dad, get to see them grow up.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Mom: 38
Dad: 39

They had me this late because they married at 35, none of them do have a history of having problems finding a life partner tho, from what they both told me, dad I am sure he did not have a problem getting women judging by his youth photos, and mom also was beautiful when she was young


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Mom - 24
Dad - 27


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Mom -18
Dad - 20


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

My folks were both 39, and had planned on stopping after my brother and sister were born... Surprise! (-good old Rhythm Method. :sus)


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

My mom was 28 and my dad was 30.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

my mom was 28 and dad was 34


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

36 and 38

my brothers are 7 and 8 years older than me. My parents call me a "bonus". My friends call me an "Oops".


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

Mom - 30
Dad - 35

I'm the youngest, my dad started banging out kids in his early 20s.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Mom-19 and father-24


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mother-28
Father-36


----------



## jbel1021 (Apr 21, 2011)

Both of my parents were 18 when I was born.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Mom - 28
Dad -31


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

they were both in their 30s


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Biological parents:
mother - 38
father - 46 

(I was a big "WHOOPS", product of an affair caused by an unhappy marriage...)

Adopted parents:
mother - 41
father - 40

LOL, I'm surrounded by old people!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

pimkersyf said:


> mom - 34
> dad - 25
> 
> yup mom's a total cougar!


haha, way to go mom


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Snuffy said:


> My folks were both 39, and had planned on stopping after my brother and sister were born... Surprise! (-good old Rhythm Method. :sus)


haha, that's how my aunt and uncle's 5th and final child came about


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mom - 34
Dad - 44


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

My mom was 30, and my dad was 33.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

Both my parents were 30 when I was born.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Mom -29
Dad - 28 or 27


----------



## t89greg (Jun 13, 2011)

Mum 18
Dad either 23 or 24


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Mam was 29, don't know how old my dad was


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Mother - 31
Father - 39


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

Both parents were 33


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

cinnamon girl said:


> mom was 32 and dad was 36/37. My mom had a difficult birth (unplanned c-section), infact, she says she almost died! During arguments she always brings this up saying 'I endured 48 hrs in labour for a worthless piece of **** like you!"


My mom had C section too. She used to talk about it when I was younger she doesn't any more. I am the youngest son. I think my mom was 32 when she had me and my dad was 40.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mom- 33
Dad- 26

I'm the oldest and my mom had my sister when she was 39. My evil step-mother is 16 years older than my dad.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Both about 36


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Mom: 23
Dad: 24


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mom, 24
dad, 23


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Both were 31.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

33, i'm the third child


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

My father was 40 and my mother was 30.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I Dont Know.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad 22
Mom 19


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm the third, my Mum was 23 and my Dad was 27.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mom - 15.

Dad -16

Right now im the same age as my mom when she got pregnant.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dad 50 mom 30


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Dad 36 
Mom 35
I think. I'm the oldest, one younger sibling.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

My dad was 24 my mom was 28 or 29.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Mom was 18, dad was 21.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Mom was 40. 
Not sure how old my dad was/is.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

37, i was born because of a failed hysterectomy


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Mom: 30
Dad: 35


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Dad: 36
Mom: 31


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

22 and 23


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Dad: 37
Mom: 26

I'm the oldest of three sons.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Dad: 36
Mom: 43

I'm the last child.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

My mum was 36, my dad 42. 
They had my brother and sister 10-13 years earlier so either I was a mistake or they thought they'd need the extra company when they were older


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mom was 23, dad was 22.


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

My parents were both 28.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

both 36


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

mother--39
father--33

I'm the oldest; they had my brother two years later, then adopted my other siblings.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My mom was 38 while my dad was 45

And I'm the youngest out of 4; I've got 3 older brothers that are 4 years to 10 years apart from me


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Dad- Just turned 29
Mom - a week from turning 28


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Mother - 24
Father - 31


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My mom was 32.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I think mom was 33 and dad was around 40.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Mom 25 and dad 30


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Mom 20, dad 23.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

mum - 31
dad - 40

I was child no. 3


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> I'm the youngest in my family, and my brothers and I have a 7 year age gap.. So my dad was 44 when I was born, and my mother was 32. Alot of my friends have commented on my parents, being way older when compared to theirs. So that got me curious, how old were your parents when they had you?


My parents were 23 when they had my brother, and 26 when they had me.

My husband and I were 31 when we had older son, and 34 when we had younger son.

Sounds like you might've been an ooops.


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Mom-32
Dad-33


----------



## 2n3ne3t (Sep 21, 2011)

30-something and 50-something, can't be bothered to work it out.


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*hmm I have aging parents*

Mom is 49
Dad is 63
Brother is 23
I'm 20

My dad was in his 40's when I was born


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Dad: 48
Mom: 36

I was the youngest.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

My mom was in her thirties and my dad in his twenties, they were ten years apart.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Mom was 36 and dad was 32 or 31. I only have a half brother which is 10 years older than me.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Mom-31, dad- 33 , I'm their 1st child


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

23, Mom, and 24, Dad.

That's five years from my age now, and I know they met when they were 11 and 12 (respectively). I don't think I'm on the same track, as they got married at 21 and 22 (respectively again).  I'm the eldest, as well.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

mom was 23 and pop was 17


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mom was 31 and dad was 44


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

My mom was 27, my dad was 25.



Class said:


> 23, Mom, and 24, Dad.
> 
> That's five years from my age now, and I know they met when they were 11 and 12 (respectively). I don't think I'm on the same track, as they got married at 21 and 22 (respectively again).  I'm the eldest, as well.


Why would you want to mimic someone else's life when you have your own life and own path. The era our parents got married in and the era we live in are two totally different times as well. Just live your own life and don't worry about trying to be your parents


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Class said:


> 23, Mom, and 24, Dad.
> 
> That's five years from my age now, and I know they met when they were 11 and 12 (respectively). I don't think I'm on the same track, as they got married at 21 and 22 (respectively again).  I'm the eldest, as well.


Haha, my parents met when they were 36 and 34, and I'm 30, so I have a few more years before I'm doomed I guess


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Mom was 27*
*Dad I have a sperm donor,lol but not a dad never even meet him,dont know who he is...*


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

mom=27
dad=29


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Mom was 27*
> *Dad I have a sperm donor,lol but not a dad never even meet him,dont know who he is...*


Could be a billionaire for all you know


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mom - 35
Dad - 36 or 37 :um


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Class said:


> 23, Mom, and 24, Dad.
> 
> That's five years from my age now, and I know they met when they were 11 and 12 (respectively). I don't think I'm on the same track, as they got married at 21 and 22 (respectively again).  I'm the eldest, as well.





CourtneyB said:


> Why would you want to mimic someone else's life when you have your own life and own path. The era our parents got married in and the era we live in are two totally different times as well. Just live your own life and don't worry about trying to be your parents


+1

Well said! People used to get married earlier when our parents were young. More people now are delaying marriage. I know I was nowhere near ready for marriage at 21, or even 24. Get an education and figure out who you are as a person before looking to get married.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

My mother was 28, and my father was 30.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Dad 30, Mom 28*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Lol True*

Never thought of that,lol:boogie



MindOverMood said:


> Could be a billionaire for all you know


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

My dad was 30 and my mom was 31 so pretty much the same age I am now, and I still haven't even had a girlfriend or anything. Pretty pathetic. :rain


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Mum was 36, dad was 42. I'm the last child i have 2 older brothers. 10 and 15 years older than me.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Obviously older than they should have stayed alive.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Mom - 30
Dad - 35 

I'm their last child.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Mom - 31 
Father - 29

First child, I have a younger sister.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

My mum was only 21, my dad was 26. I'm the first child and the only child they had together, they had children with other people though.

I find it scary that I am older than my mother was when she had me, I don't want kids at all but especially not in my 20's!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Late thirty's early forties


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mom - 31, Dad - 35. I'm the middle child. It's pretty pathetic to think that my dad had 3 children by age 35 while I have not even had a single worthwhile relationship by age 33. And he also suffers from bad social anxiety disorder. What in the world is really wrong with me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mother - 35
Father - 25


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mom- 18
Dad- 20


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mom was 38
Dad was 29


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Dad-35
Mom-30


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty late. My dad was 40 and my mom 35. Both were previously married and my dad had another son, my half-brother whom I've never met but my mom didn't have kids from that marriage.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Dad was 28, mom was 27. They started having kids at 24/25.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

my dad was 41 and my mom must have been 36... so i guess they were kinda late


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im really suprised at how many couples there are were the mom is older than the dad... i wasnt expecting tht for some reason... maybe its because im at that age were people ussually only date people the same age.... and if hey do date someone older/younger, its ussually and older guy with a younger girl...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

mom-36
dad-39


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

mom 30, dad 29


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Mom- 33
Dad- 29


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Mum 28 dad 30


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Somewhere in their mid to late 30's


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus I had to calculate this out. 

Mum late 30s, dad late 20s.


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

i think my father is 5 yrs older than mother they had me early 20's i think


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My mom was 34 and my dad was 39, so a bit older.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My biological mother was 16.. hence being adopted.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Late 20s for both I believe? They were high school sweethearts. lol and then there's me... :cry


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my mom was 25 and my dad was probably 26-28, I don't recall what his birth year is. I was the last child out of 4... :um I have no idea why anybody would want so many kids at such a young age.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I was the second kid.. My mom was 33ish and my dad was 34ish.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

39 i was a viagra baby :lol no jk.... serious on the 39 though


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

My dad was 23 my mom was 27


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

My father was 40 and my mother 39.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mum and dad were both 22 I think lol.


----------



## Green Monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

My mother was 31 and my father was 30


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Both 44

They didn't think they could have kids till I came along as a suprise.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

27.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't remember.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Me thinks 35.......


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Dad was 43 and mom 42.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I believe they were 24 or 26.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Mom 21 my donor, 23 or 24


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Mom 35
Dad 41 something


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mom was 20; Dad was 18. My mother always tells me that my brother and I (twins) were neither planned or unplanned.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I thought it was common for parents to have kids in their 20s aswell.. Guess I was wrong x)


It really depends where you live. In some regions, everyone is married and has babies right after college. In others, it's normal to wait until your 30s. Other demographics can come into play as well, with those of lower socioeconomic status generally having kids earlier.

And for me...my mom was 32 and my dad was 36. That seemed pretty on par with my friends growing up. To this day, I always think it strange when someone talks about older parents and is referring to 30-somethings. To me, older parents means having kids in your 40s.


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

my mom was 16
and my dad was 17, and they are both still together and in love


----------



## KristenDK (Feb 2, 2013)

Mom-16
Daddy-22

When they had my older brother, Jeff. (Add a year to both for me). Not proud of it, but I inherited the Loli gene from my mom.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Mom was 41
Dad was 48


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Mom was 18
Dad was 19


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

think my mom was 22 and my dad 25. They got married when my moms 18th birthday. my sister is one ear older and my brother is 4 years younger

I will be 23 in november and there no way I would want a kid at this age (or ever really). IDK how they did it


----------



## ohitherenicetoseeu (Jan 13, 2013)

I was the second and last kid - Mom and Dad had my brother at 22 and 29, respectively. Had me at 28 and 35.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Both were 39


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mom ~ 24
Dad ~ 25

Me ~ 25 and counting. My mom desperately wants a grandchild.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my mom was 16, my dad was 25


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Early-mid 20s I believe


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mom was just shy of 39, dad was 43. Old


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They were both 31 my dad is five months younger than my mum.

They got married when they were like 21 though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Early-mid 20's, parents the same age, and my sister came about 3.5 years later.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Mum was 24 (as she likes to point out, my age.) My dad was 26.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mother: 33
Father: 41


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

My Dad 42, my Mom 41


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

layitontheline said:


> Mom was just shy of 39, dad was 43. Old





Maverick 9 said:


> My Dad 42, my Mom 41


Were you guys first-borns?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

38 and 44.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I think my mom was 26 and my dad was 33. I'm the oldest of 4 but I have two older half siblings from my dad. 13 and 10 year between me and them.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

35/31
I'm the youngest


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

36/34

That seems quite old thinking about it. Now I don't feel so bad about not having kids yet. But I know a guy whose dad was 49.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Were you guys first-borns?


Yes, me & my older sis were first born in USA


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

My mom was 20 and my dad was 24.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Mum - 30
Dad - 37


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

20. I think birth control failed.. twice apparently. Which is too damn bad because they shouldn't have had kids.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My father was 24 and my mother was 19.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

38 and 39.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Were you guys first-borns?


Nope


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

My mom was 25 when she had me. I don't know about my dad, but I assume he was around the same age as my mom.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mom - 35
Dad - 34

I used to think they were old. Really my Sis is old.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Mum - 42
Pop - 39


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Father I think he was 40. My mother was in her late 30s.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

Mum was 42, dad was 55.. 

Beat that.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Mum - 30
Dad - I don't know how old that **** was


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mum 38 dad 40 and then i have a younger sister by two years


AddictedToTheInternet said:


> Mum was 42, dad was 55..
> 
> Beat that.


A old man at my work who is dead now had a son at 72 his wife i have no idea how old she was


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Mom was 21 dad was 34.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

mike91 said:


> Mum 38 dad 40 and then i have a younger sister by two years
> 
> A old man at my work who is dead now had a son at 72 his wife i have no idea how old she was


Well damn, I did mean for someone on here to beat that however.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mom 31 
dad 45


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mom was 38 and dad was 53. I was their first and only child. Having old parents sucks.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Mom- 34
Dad- 33


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet (Dec 26, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> Mom was 38 and dad was 53. I was their first and only child. Having old parents sucks.


I feel you.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Mom -31
Dad -29


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

My mom was 44 and my dad was 50.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Old enough that they should have known better.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

My mom was 20 and my dad I think was 22 or 23.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Mom - 31
Dad - 34


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

both of my parents were 34


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I'm amazed you guys now exactly how old your parents were..

Anyway mine were in their early 20's 

Mom maybe 22 

Dad maybe 24.. 

Not exactly sure.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*You all have it good*

We have a powerful parent age poll. You might have seen it. If not,
no worry.

I can use my age 50 parent birth gap, and their mighty downgraded career & retirement as my reason for failure. No longer solemn. That set me solid to never create people. Their event ruined their lives. Not good to brood about an addition at a bad time. I was told sorry by mum right at the start of life

I did my research before. Nice to have this thread too. Being asked in an office: do you have any siblings? was a key spark to me looking into things. 30-year successful brothers ain't good for a newborn. Nobody to grow up with. One addition to my brother's family when her parents were 50 too. I know the status of those parents were a long way better than mine were when I arrived

Loss covers all my excuses. Luck too. And so many dead people close to me. Some born by the sea?

Too many aspects have to come together. One bad link in a chain affects everything else.

I liked 'The last Witch Hunter' today


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My mom and dad were both 18. I was an accident.


Yeah, a pregnant hs girl in 1969 in a very conservative, Baptist, small town in east Texas is just...a recipe for disaster. I think that's why my mom hates me to this day, lmao....her being pregnant with me basically ruined her life.


----------

